# Backyard Stalker!



## Topcat (May 21, 2004)

My wife and I were sitting in the kitchen looking out over the back yard, eating dinner and all of a sudden her eyes got big and she shouts "Oh wow, there is our visitor again!"

Again I thinks? We had a very rare visitor just 2 nights ago! Wow, the same stalker was in the back yard again! And this time there was enough light for me to get a decent picture, and time to get the tripod.

Here is the stalker! One of our neighborhood resident Yellow Crowned Night Herons. Now, this is only the 2nd time in 25 years of living in the Heights that I have spotted one of these in my backyard, and the 1st was just 2 nights ago! We are 3 miles from downtown Houston, just north of Buffalo and White Oak Bayous, and I-10. These big birds nest in many of the big old trees in the area. They are easy to spot from the white spots on the pavement under the nests. We know they feed in the bayous, but didn't think they were bold enough to sneak around in backyards!

The 2nd picture shows a resident squirrel getting a closeup, like he can't believe what he is seeing either!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

beautiful bird.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Brave bird! Your wife must be a hottie! Dang peeping Tom!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

He may have heard there is crawdads in your yard! I saw a couple in one of my trees a few weeks ago. The yellow crown count is up this year I think which is a good thing considering there will be so many lost due that D*a*m*n oil leak/spill however you want to say it.
Cool that he is coming into your yard. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iwanashark (Jul 13, 2009)

I have these in my back yard. Every year they fly to this particular tree. I thought these were king fishers.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Do you have a pond? they will eat your fish.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Decent pics of a pretty bird. I didn't know that was their name... At my work, there is a big drainage ditch out back - often there are some of those herons there - along with some great white herons. I have started keeping my UZ in the car, but so far no heron pics. I did get some nesting doves today, though. my card reader at work is dead, though...


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

iwanashark said:


> I have these in my back yard. Every year they fly to this particular tree. I thought these were king fishers.


I walked out to my boat stall out back and had the **** scared out of me about two hours ago by this same looking bird. I live in Baytown. I have seen him or her several times, but not in my back yard, in the neighbors yard. I live about 4 miles from Cedar Bayou.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yellow crested Night Herons are such amazing looking birds. Some of my favs to photograph. When I lived in Kemah on the water front I would have them every year nesting in the trees. Sure can make a mess though, LOL.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Cool pics and a beautiful bird!


----------

